# Fachhändler in Frankfurt zur Inspektion gesucht



## Csar (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo da draußen,

ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres das Bulls Copperhead 3 zugelegt und möchte es jetzt bei einem guten Fachhändler in Frankfurt oder Umgebung zu Wartungs- bzw. Inspektionszwecken abgeben. Das Fahrrad wurde bei Fahrrad Stadler gekauft, jedoch habe ich Werkstatttechnisch bisher keine guten Meinungen gehört. Da es die Erstinspektion sein wird möchte ich es nicht beim nächstbesten abgeben.

Mit welchen Händlern habt Ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Welche könntet Ihr für mich empfehlen?

Dankeschön im Voraus! 
gruß Csar


----------



## a-rs (11. Mai 2013)

Erstinspektion: Noch nie gemacht. Bisher immer selbst erledigt. 

Ganz ehrlich, bei einem MTB machen viele Händler fast nix. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich in den 15 Jahren die es her ist, dass ich in einem Fahrradladen gejobbt habe, so viel verändert hat.

Checkliste geht dann etwa so:
Schaltung: Rasselt etwas?
Hebel am Lenker: Sind alle noch fest oder ist schon was verdreht?
Scheibenbremse: Kann ich nix zu sagen, hatten wir damals nicht. Vielleicht auf Leerweg prüfen.
Pedale vielleicht noch mal nachziehen.
Steuersatz: Hat der Spiel bekommen?

Eigentlich alles Themen, die man selbst machen kann. Wenigstens das prüfen.

Ach so: Händler? Wird schwer sein, ein ZEG Rad bei einem nicht ZEG Händler in der Hochsaisson zur Inspektion unterzubringen. Du kannst ja mal Denfeld in Bad Homburg probieren.

Gruß

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toledo2390 (11. Mai 2013)

Schau mal auf die FB Page von Bulls. Die haben im moment tips wie man sein bike fit macht. ansonsten gibts hier im forum echt viel dazu (sufu).

als händler kann ich dir ansonsten Zweirad Ganzert nenne. die wirkten recht kompetent als ich meins damals abgeholt hab.


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201

200 Beiträge zusammenfassend: Kauf Dir passendes Werkzeug, google die Anleitungen und mach´s selbst.


----------



## Csar (11. Mai 2013)

@a-rs:
Möchte das Rad schon bei einem ZEG-Händler abgeben. Kennen noch den Fahrrad Thöt an der Kleinmarkthalle.
 @toledo2390:
Da steht einiges auf der FB Page von Bulls drin danke.
 @Dr. Faust:
Ich würde mir schon zutrauen die Wartung selbst zu machen. Da ich jedoch bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Wartung habe möchte ich eigl mal bei jmd über die Schultern schauen bevor ich an meinem Rad rumdoktere.


----------



## cleiende (11. Mai 2013)

"hallo Leutz, isch hab keen Bock, sacht ma was an"

=> Suchfunktion


----------



## powderJO (15. Mai 2013)

die bikerscave am bahnhof hat jetzt einen mechaniker, der auch mtbs betreut. die sind nett, gut und nehmen sicher auch ein zeg-bike. einfach mal anrufen und fragen:

http://www.thebikerscave.de


----------



## Csar (16. Mai 2013)

Danke powderJO!!!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

erst inspektion ?? Zweirad schmidt in Killianstädten - schöneck der gröste ZEG händler im kreis ausser St**** - da kannst du dein bike hin geben !


----------



## Asrael (18. Juni 2013)

Is das der bei Richtung alte Kaserne? Ganz gruseliger Laden.


----------



## Csar (19. Juni 2013)

Habe inzwischen mein Rad bei Stadler abgegeben. Wartung war i.O. Nur 7 Tage ein bisschen lang. Hab mich jetzt nochmal in die Materie eingelesen und werde alle weiteren arbeiten an meinem Bike doch lieber selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

